# Watching it again



## Puffin (13 August 2012)

Does anyone know where I can watch the Equestrian bits of the olympics again (especially the individual Dressage) without Mike Tucker's dreadful shout over the top?
Thanks


----------



## Escapade (14 August 2012)

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html
There's an equestrian playlist there with no commentary. Enjoy


----------

